# Lottery win



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

Hey all im well chuffed! Sat night i had four numbers and won 89 pound,then lastnight with the same numbers i won ten pound:thumb: and you know what they say! good things come in three's! cant wait for sat draw!!! wish me luck:thumb:


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Top man - well done, might be worth having a punt on the Bonus Ball comp wrx_man is running, £2 for a crack at a Zaino kit.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

Coops said:


> Top man - well done, might be worth having a punt on the Bonus Ball comp wrx_man is running, £2 for a crack at a Zaino kit.


but im thinking should i waste that things come in three's??? on maybe winning millions or have a crack at the Zaino kit?? suggestions


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

clifford said:


> but im thinking should i waste that things come in three's??? on maybe winning millions or have a crack at the Zaino kit?? suggestions


Nah, do the Lottery this week; if you get the big one you can buy Zaino - the company, not the products :thumb:


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

parish said:


> Nah, do the Lottery this week; if you get the big one you can buy Zaino - the company, not the products :thumb:


Then give everyone on DW a free kit !!!


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

believe me if i win millions!! something would be lined up for dw members:thumb:


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

had four numbers 3 times, £96, £64, and £46. hope your third is luckier mate :thumb:


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

rockape said:


> had four numbers 3 times, £96, £64, and £46. hope your third is luckier mate :thumb:


3 times in a row? 
im not watching it sat! nearlly  my pants watching last sat 1st 4 numbers out


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

clifford said:


> believe me if i win millions!! something would be lined up for dw members:thumb:


What a damn fine chap you are :thumb:

Anyway, this thread reminded me that I'd got a few Lottery tickets in my wallet that I hadn't checked. Got them out - all the way back to 24th Sept  - a couple of tenners and £51 for 4 numbers on Bonfire Night  

So, ordered the DuraFoam and VP wax samples and now I'm off to the pub (not working tomorrow) :thumb:


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

parish said:


> What a damn fine chap you are :thumb:
> 
> Anyway, this thread reminded me that I'd got a few Lottery tickets in my wallet that I hadn't checked. Got them out - all the way back to 24th Sept  - a couple of tenners and £51 for 4 numbers on Bonfire Night
> 
> So, ordered the DuraFoam and VP wax samples and now I'm off to the pub (not working tomorrow) :thumb:


:thumb::thumb::thumb:welldone


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

Get your name down on the bonus ball comp m8:thumb:


----------

